# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم السونى إريكسون سوفت ويير(Sony Software) تحديثات :  سوني تبدأ بإرسال تحديث أندرويد 4.1.2 لهاتف Sony Xperia S

## mohamed73

كانت سوني قد نشرت سابقًا  مواعيد وصول تحديث أندرويد 4.1.2 (جيلي بين) لعددٍ من الأجهزة من ضمنها  هاتف Xperia S، حيث أعلنت حينها بأنه سيحصل على التحديث أواخر شهر  أيار/مايو الحالي. واليوم وصل تأكيد لذلك من حساب تويتر الرسمي لشركة سوني  باللغة الفرنسية.
حيث أشارت الشركة في حسابها الرسمي بأن النسخة  الجديدة من أندرويد لهاتف Sony Xperia S قد بدأت في الوصول لبعض الأجهزة  التي تملك رقم إصدار محدد. ولا معلومات حتى الآن عن موعد وصول هذا التحديث  لجميع الهواتف على مختلف أرقام إصداراتها، ونتوقع أن يصل في وقتٍ قريب جدًا  كون سوني وعدت بأن يصل في مثل هذه الفترة.
يُذكر أن سوني لم تقم حتى الآن بتغيير رقم الإصدار الأخير من نسخة أندرويد على الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]، وما زالت النسخة الأخيرة على الموقع هي آيس كريم ساندوتش التي تحمل الرمز 6.1.A.2.55.
إن  كنت تملك هاتف Xperia S عليك أن تتابع خلال الأيام والأسابيع القادمة صفحة  التحديثات ضمن الهاتف أو عن طريق برنامج Sony PC Companion، ومن المفترض  أن يصلك التحديث قريبًا، وفي حال وصلك التحديث بالفعل أخبرنا بذلك ضمن  التعليقات.
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

